# retrouvaille



## almostsingle30 (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone have experiece from this program?


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

No looked into it and remember looking it up. We tried one MC not so good and another who was very good plus a local Christian based marriage workshop that was very good and another that was not so good. 

You have to find what works for you both! agree to try several things till you find something that works. One size does not fit all.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Some time ago there was a member I was somewhat close with on here who was in a long term marriage that was teetering at the end, retrouvaille helped him and his W reconsider what they each wanted to get out of their marriage and so far they've had some success rekindling it to be closer to what they both want.


----------

